# Why don't rich people tip, like ever?



## SpiritualGangster

I've been delivering via postmates for the past week now in New York City. To my great surprise, deliveries to "bad" neighborhoods, people who seem regular/lower-middle class and taco bells drunk runs net me the biggest tips. On the flipside, I ordered and delivered $270 worth of food to a posh area in Brooklyn. The rich lady was nice and all smiles, but no tip, at all. I'm not bitter about it, comes with the territory, but I want to know what kind of twisted psychology drives the rich to act like this.


----------



## ABC123DEF

"Because we can."


----------



## tohunt4me

SpiritualGangster said:


> I've been delivering via postmates for the past week now in New York City. To my great surprise, deliveries to "bad" neighborhoods, people who seem regular/lower-middle class and taco bells drunk runs net me the biggest tips. On the flipside, I ordered and delivered $270 worth of food to a posh area in Brooklyn. The rich lady was nice and all smiles, but no tip, at all. I'm not bitter about it, comes with the territory, but I want to know what kind of twisted psychology drives the rich to act like this.


Because they are penny pinching skin Flint's !
Used to run an ice cream truck with an x g.F. 25% of gross. Truck would take in over $600.00 a day. Only got robbed at gunpoint once. In wal Mart parking lot.
Used to run through projects 6 times day. From 7 am to midnight. Would make a fortune there every run.
You could spend 2 hours in a rich neighborhood and make $8.00.
In a rich neighborhood I've seen kids get all excited " look mom an ice cream truck !"
The parents would say " we have the same thing at home CHEAPER!".
SQUEEZING EVERY PENNY.
You do not get rich by spending.


----------



## UberHammer

Rich people are rich because they're greedy, not because they're generous.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

I call this "The Lazarus Effect". As you know, a rich guy did everything he could do to stick it to poor Lazarus. It is somewhat biblical and true to today's life. I had two rich people blast me out for 20+ miles over a 2.6x surge they got, only to take them to their large house/mansion with an armed guard that had his AR-15 pointed at me the entire time.


----------



## tohunt4me

Steven Ambrose said:


> I call this "The Lazarus Effect". As you know, a rich guy did everything he could do to stick it to poor Lazarus. It is somewhat biblical and true to today's life. I had two rich people blast me out for 20+ miles over a 2.6x surge they got, only to take them to their large house/mansion with an armed guard that had his AR-15 pointed at me the entire time.


Now you know why he needs an armed guard. Charming Personality.


----------



## brendon292

Steven Ambrose said:


> I had two rich people blast me out for 20+ miles over a 2.6x surge they got


I've never had a single PAX complain to me about surge in 1200+ drives. If I did, I'd let it go the first time. I would then remind them that using Uber is a choice and that they are told upfront what it will cost and/or what the surge rate is. If they continued b*tching, I'd be pulling over and ordering them to get out.


----------



## agtg

Someone mentioned an old bellhop move where they clear their throat, make the money sign with their hands, and wait awkardly until the person obliges. That may be necessary in such a scenario. Keep a square reader handy, or have it already in your phone as you glare at them expectingly.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

brendon292 said:


> I've never had a single PAX complain to me about surge in 1200+ drives. If I did, I'd let it go the first time. I would then remind them that using Uber is a choice and that they are told upfront what it will cost and/or what the surge rate is. If they continued b*tching, I'd be pulling over and ordering them to get out.


I have a high tolerance threshold for BS. After I dropped them off, I let it go. It was over.


----------



## brendon292

Steven Ambrose said:


> I have a high tolerance threshold for BS. After I dropped them off, I let it go. It was over.


My career involves me to dealing with bullshit from some *very *entitled people all day, everyday. I have an extremely high threshold for it too. The thing is, my job pays *much* more than Uber and I have a lot of support from colleagues and management. My employer has also invested in training for me so that I have the tools to deal with assholes. My job duties also explicitly say that dealing with not very nice people is part of the work.

Driving for Uber is a different story. We are not paid to deal with peoples bullshit. Uber offers zero training on how to deal with people like you mentioned. I'm also going to go out on a limb here and guess that our agreements with Uber do not mention anywhere that our job duties require us to deal with assholes.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

brendon292 said:


> My career involves me to deal with bullshit from some *very *entitled people all day, everyday. I have an extremely high threshold for it too. The thing is, my job pays *much* more than Uber and I have a lot of support from colleagues and management. My employer has also invested in training so that I have the tools to deal with assholes. My job duties also explicitly say that dealing with not very nice people is part of the work.
> 
> Driving for Uber is a different story. We are not paid to deal with peoples bullshit. Uber offers zero training on how to deal with people like you mentioned. I'm also going to go out on a limb here and guess that our agreements with Uber do not mention anywhere that our job duties require us to deal with assholes.


I deal with the same. I am just used to irrational and illogical behavior. It happens because of the society we live in.


----------



## SpiritualGangster

agtg said:


> Someone mentioned an old bellhop move where they clear their throat, make the money sign with their hands, and wait awkardly until the person obliges. That may be necessary in such a scenario. Keep a square reader handy, or have it already in your phone as you glare at them expectingly.


I just, just might start doing this. I go out of my way to get these complicated-ass orders perfect the first time. The least they can do is show a pittance of appreciation for my solo man effort.


----------



## agtg

brendon292 said:


> My career involves me to deal with bullshit from some *very *entitled people all day, everyday. I have an extremely high threshold for it too. *The thing is, my job pays much more than Uber and I have a lot of support from colleagues and management. .*


This is the key.


----------



## VegasR

UberHammer said:


> Rich people are rich because they're greedy, not because they're generous.


That's it. Many of them are where they are because they are borderline or full blown psychopaths.


----------



## Shangsta

Middle and lower class people are more likely to sympathize with you.


----------



## Bwood

I gave a ride to a rich city councilman last night. he was with a friend and what appeared to be a girlfriend. he was far more intoxicated than them, and the first thing he says to me is "Bryan? My name is Brian too! Except you're the stupid Bryan, with a Y. Smart Brian's are with an I because you can rearrange it to spell brain". I did my fake laugh and made a joke about having one too many margaritas as his girlfriend embarrassingly apologized.

We pull up to his mansion in the hills where he gets out without saying anything, his friend watches him walk away in somewhat disappoint and then pulls out his wallet and hands me a $5 and thanks me.

this dude was a snob and his friend and girlfriend both noticed resulting in a tip.


----------



## crazytown

SpiritualGangster said:


> I've been delivering via postmates for the past week now in New York City. To my great surprise, deliveries to "bad" neighborhoods, people who seem regular/lower-middle class and taco bells drunk runs net me the biggest tips. On the flipside, I ordered and delivered $270 worth of food to a posh area in Brooklyn. The rich lady was nice and all smiles, but no tip, at all. I'm not bitter about it, comes with the territory, but I want to know what kind of twisted psychology drives the rich to act like this.


That's how they got rich


----------



## Havoc

I picked up this pax that said he was from out of town. He was telling me that Audi (I drive an older Audi) short lists of new cars he was considering. He went on and on about the different cars but never said which one he purchased. Obviously he wanted me to ask, so eventually I obliged him and asked.

He told me he bought a Tesla. and proceeded to tell me all about his $100k vehicle.

Yep, he never tipped

from a Lyft only driver with an in app tip option.


----------



## Jo3030

Gotta love it.


----------



## Jo3030

I mean, listen, I always tip all my drivers because as a driver, it sucks to not get one.


----------



## AllanJ

I don't find tipping follows financial status so much as it follows profession. Servers and chefs always tip; retail workers never do. Lawyers always tip, and big, for some reason; doctors and nurses never do. Old money tips; new money, forget about it. A bunch of guys or girls going out for an evening often tip on the way out.... never on the way home... go figure?

I figure I get a tip of some sort in 1 in 6-7 rides. Took a lady home from hospital the other day (I have driven her several times), and wheeled her up her wheelchair ramp. My tip was an apple pie (I would have preferred the usual sawbuck, but that was sweet). I drive a young couple three mornings a week to the doctors. Both in the restaurant business. They tip me every time. So now I have to eat at their restaurant so I can at least tip them back.

The best tips are out of towners at the airport. They know they are getting a cheap ride, I am there faster than a taxi (our airport rarely has cabs available), and they can write it off. I keep a receipt book for them, that's all they need. They will often happily pay and tip what a cab would cost them, just for the convenience.

I turn down tips on occasion. I drove a young lady to her high school and told her to keep the five-spot and buy herself snacks and water and to do good work. There is an elderly lady I inevitably get if I am in her neighborhood on a Sunday.... It's a $6 fare for me at best while she buys a few eggs and a quart of milk, and while I help her out of the car, and take her groceries to the front door, there would be a circle in hell reserved for me if I took her proffered $10 tip.

I wish everyone tipped.... I always tip my drivers, servers, bellmen... but I know I cannot expect it in Uberworld, and so I don't. When it happens, of course I am grateful.


----------



## Havoc

AllanJ said:


> I don't find tipping follows financial status so much as it follows profession. *Servers and chefs always tip*; retail workers never do. Lawyers always tip, and big, for some reason; doctors and nurses never do. Old money tips; new money, forget about it. A bunch of guys or girls going out for an evening often tip on the way out.... never on the way home... go figure?
> 
> *I figure I get a tip of some sort in 1 in 6-7 rides*. Took a lady home from hospital the other day (I have driven her several times), and wheeled her up her wheelchair ramp. My tip was an apple pie (I would have preferred the usual sawbuck, but that was sweet). I drive a young couple three mornings a week to the doctors. Both in the restaurant business. They tip me every time. So now I have to eat at their restaurant so I can at least tip them back.
> 
> *The best tips are out of towners at the airport*. They know they are getting a cheap ride, I am there faster than a taxi (our airport rarely has cabs available), and they can write it off. I keep a receipt book for them, that's all they need. They will often happily pay and tip what a cab would cost them, just for the convenience.
> 
> I turn down tips on occasion. I drove a young lady to her high school and told her to keep the five-spot and buy herself snacks and water and to do good work. There is an elderly lady I inevitably get if I am in her neighborhood on a Sunday.... It's a $6 fare for me at best while she buys a few eggs and a quart of milk, and while I help her out of the car, and take her groceries to the front door, there would be a circle in hell reserved for me if I took her proffered $10 tip.
> 
> *I wish everyone tipped.... I always tip my drivers, servers, bellmen...* *but I know I cannot expect it in Uberworld*, and so I don't. When it happens, of course I am grateful.


I wished everyone tipped also! It would surely help the bottom line. I usually tip my bartenders around 40%, 25-30% at restaurants depending on service and _presentation_. I also have walked out of a restaurant without tipping and a complaint to the management on the extremely poor service on a slow night (the server had two tables of two!).

I get tipped around 50-60% through the Lyft app tip option.

I've given a ride to a bartender (whom she says her boyfriend is also) and to four food servers that I driven to work who never tipped. The reason I bring up the bartender's boyfriend is I am sure one of their topics of discussion has to be their tips they received for the evening.

Out of towners rarely tip me. We get a lot of San Franciscans coming up looking for a better life (five out of six, none)! Pax that are driven to the airport usually do, except the well off ones.

As written before, women usually tip, especially the younger better looking ones (not sure why?!). Young men often do not as do couples.

Granted, these are just my observances from giving around 200 rides but don't really see it deviating much as I go on.

And I did expect more tips out of the _Lyft world_, I thought it would be more in the 80-90% range.


----------



## htboston

SpiritualGangster said:


> The rich lady was nice and all smiles, but no tip, at all. I'm not bitter about it, comes with the territory, but I want to know what kind of twisted psychology drives the rich to act like this.


next time you get her, piss in her food. cheap c


----------



## Uuuuber

Rich people are tighter than a cows sphincter during fly season.


----------



## Lance88over

And thay have the ability to make it raaaain like a cow pissn on a flat rock


----------



## 1997Mike

Had a guy today who felt the need to tell me about all his properties ($10 million or so) all over the world and his large investment portfolio. Yet he was using uber pool and, of course, no tip.


----------



## PCH5150

I had two upper middle class pax today. One gave me $20 on a $12 fare, the other a $10 tip on a $4.48 fare! Definitely the best tips so far for me.


----------



## Fishchris

Actually, my best tip was from a millionaire. Then again, I got stiffed by a pro basketball player who had signed an $80mil contract....


----------



## Go4

Frank Sinatra once asked a bellhop at a Las Vegas hotel "What's the biggest tip you've ever gotten?"
The bellhop replied "$100, Mr. Sinatra."

Frank pulled out 2 $100 bills, gave them to the bellhop, then asked "Who gave you that tip?"

Bellhop replied "Why it was you, Mr. Sinatra, it was you!"

Frank laughed and gave him another $100 dollar bill.

Just saying ...


----------



## guitarofozz

SpiritualGangster said:


> I've been delivering via postmates for the past week now in New York City. To my great surprise, deliveries to "bad" neighborhoods, people who seem regular/lower-middle class and taco bells drunk runs net me the biggest tips. On the flipside, I ordered and delivered $270 worth of food to a posh area in Brooklyn. The rich lady was nice and all smiles, but no tip, at all. I'm not bitter about it, comes with the territory, but I want to know what kind of twisted psychology drives the rich to act like this.


Rich people didn't get rich by giving away money.


----------



## Teresa Keim

I believe tipping should be done according to the work and their working quality who ever that be.


----------



## Teresa Keim

It’s a familiar dilemma: Should I tip this person? And if so, how much?


----------



## DaveYanakov

In my experience, wealthy people have lost perspective on what money is actually worth. In previous careers, when a guest with money to burn gave a tip, they would count the number of bills rather than the denomination. It was generally lower than $50 but I did once receive a $260 tip from a man who didn't look at what he was handing over. If the majority of their rides have been with people who did not object to a lack of gratuity, it's more likely that they either assume that you don't need one or that gratuities are included in the fare. Obliviousness and ignorance rather than greed


----------



## MrLinus

UberHammer said:


> Rich people are rich because they're greedy, not because they're generous.


You hammered it!!!!


----------

